# Is bitcoin going to 25 and then crash catastrophically?



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 17, 2020)

Title


----------



## homesick (Nov 17, 2020)

Just checked $BTC price, holy shit. 

My low IQ screems to me that I am missing out
I remember late 2017 i thought the same, i invested on top and lost money. Maybe wait for a dip then invest?


----------



## Pussyslayer (Nov 17, 2020)

homesick said:


> Just checked $BTC price, holy shit.
> 
> My low IQ screems to me that I am missing out
> I remember late 2017 i thought the same, I invested on top and lost money. Maybe wait for a dip then invest?


lol good luck with waiting for the dip. It's going to be just below 30k by the end of the year. Mark my words


----------



## recessed (Nov 17, 2020)

idk doesnt bother me tbh since i bought after it crashed in march


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 22, 2020)

NCT said:


> Bump


will defo go down before reaching this tier


----------



## quakociaptockh (Nov 22, 2020)

Bitcoin will grow indefinitely, but at certain point it will be banned for normal people.

Learn alts, and escape when the time comes.


----------



## Casadonis (Nov 22, 2020)

will stabilise around 20k


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 22, 2020)

streege said:


> will defo go down before reaching this tier


Yeah, but it will spike rapidly due to a sudden influx of retatds imo
I remember people selling their houses on reddit to buy at 18-19
And 1 month later they had to put the suicide hotline as a sticky post


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 22, 2020)

NCT said:


> Yeah, but it will spike rapidly due to a sudden influx of retatds imo
> I remember people selling their houses on reddit to buy at 18-19


unironically it's ideal to wait for it to go down, and wait to go up very rapidly - will probably reach insane tier but for few days bc of autists - and then sell.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 22, 2020)

streege said:


> unironically it's ideal to wait for it to go down, and wait to go up very rapidly - will probably reach insane tier but for few days bc of autists - and then sell.


Buy high
Sell low bro


----------



## joeveniro (Nov 22, 2020)

it will reach the 100 of fibonnaci then starts to lateralize



it will lateralize on this part here and then only god knows what the fuck is going to happen, but 100% wont be breaking the 100 fibonnaci ( at least not by now )


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 22, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 819928
> it will reach the 100 of fibonnaci then starts to lateralize
> View attachment 819931
> it will lateralize on this part here and then only god knows what the fuck is going to happen, but 100% wont be breaking the 100 fibonnaci ( at least not by now )


so will reach 20k at least?


----------



## joeveniro (Nov 22, 2020)

streege said:


> so will reach 20k at least?


probably somewhere around, since the last peak was 20k as well


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Nov 22, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 819928
> it will reach the 100 of fibonnaci then starts to lateralize
> View attachment 819931
> it will lateralize on this part here and then only god knows what the fuck is going to happen, but 100% wont be breaking the 100 fibonnaci ( at least not by now )


wtf really? that's high IQ I can't even understand, but feel like it might be legit somehow


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 22, 2020)

Speedy said:


> wtf really? that's high IQ I can't even understand, but feel like it might be legit somehow


I suggest u don’t do anything irrational


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Nov 22, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> I suggest u don’t do anything irrational


I already have BTC, I just want to cash out when it peaks


----------



## xefo (Nov 22, 2020)

Speedy said:


> I already have BTC, I just want to cash out when it peaks


how much in btc


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Nov 22, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> how much in btc


0.7 BTC


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Nov 22, 2020)

Hodl long term indefinitely. Don't ever sell for worthless jew paper. A crash means nothing, it will only be a reason to buy more.


----------



## Lars (Nov 22, 2020)

I Will hold for years from now and don't look back and Just invest more and more in btc and some shares


----------



## Lars (Nov 22, 2020)

homesick said:


> Just checked $BTC price, holy shit.
> 
> My low IQ screems to me that I am missing out
> I remember late 2017 i thought the same, i invested on top and lost money. Maybe wait for a dip then invest?


This is why i bought if Bitcoin becommes world news again everyone is going to buy


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 22, 2020)

Probably will crash when 2nd lockdown happens.


----------



## leprechauncel (Nov 26, 2020)

Just ride the wave and forget about it. If you're checking prices every day (or every week arguably) you're too short term focused.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Nov 26, 2020)

Bitcoin tanked yesterday because of new Cuck Coinbase policies


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Nov 26, 2020)

Whenever normies start talking about crypto it's time to sell


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 27, 2020)

no


----------



## poloralf (Nov 28, 2020)

Failedworker said:


> Whenever normies start talking about crypto it's time to sell


indeed, also there is no "crypto" only bitcoin, maybe monero because it solves the mining monopoly problem, and there will be a fork of btc either btccash or some other, these nomie bitches buying weird fucking coins make me laugh tbh

99% of bitcoin buyers nowadays are "muuuuh i am gonna be rich ouga ouga " they dont use it,dont care much about it.....


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 28, 2020)

Failedworker said:


> Whenever normies start talking about crypto it's time to sell


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 28, 2020)

poloralf said:


> indeed, also there is no "crypto" only bitcoin, maybe monero because it solves the mining monopoly problem, and there will be a fork of btc either btccash or some other, these nomie bitches buying weird fucking coins make me laugh tbh
> 
> 99% of bitcoin buyers nowadays are "muuuuh i am gonna be rich ouga ouga " they dont use it,dont care much about it.....


----------



## joeveniro (Dec 11, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> View attachment 819928
> it will reach the 100 of fibonnaci then starts to lateralize
> View attachment 819931
> it will lateralize on this part here and then only god knows what the fuck is going to happen, but 100% wont be breaking the 100 fibonnaci ( at least not by now )





joeveniro said:


> View attachment 819928
> it will reach the 100 of fibonnaci then starts to lateralize
> View attachment 819931
> it will lateralize on this part here and then only god knows what the fuck is going to happen, but 100% wont be breaking the 100 fibonnaci ( at least not by now )






just started to fall after reaching 25, as i said. it will keep going down till it reaches the first bottom (? idk how can i spell it, basically the 61.8 fibo i mentioned ).
80% to 90% chance to happen as im saying


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 11, 2020)

quakociaptockh said:


> Bitcoin will grow indefinitely, but at certain point it will be banned for normal people.
> 
> Learn alts, and escape when the time comes.


Best resource to learn alts?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 11, 2020)

define: crash catastrophically "

long term. bitcoin and cryopto, is there to stay. I think.

I like Monero most.


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 9, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Probably will crash when 2nd lockdown happens.





Pussyslayer said:


> lol good luck with waiting for the dip. It's going to be just below 30k by the end of the year. Mark my words





Deleted member 3043 said:


> will defo go down before reaching this tier





Casadonis said:


> will stabilise around 20k





SociallyAwkward said:


> Yes


----------



## Pussyslayer (Mar 10, 2021)

I said that on November, BTC did exactly what I predicted. It was 29k on December 31st. Sometimes even I'm surprised at how accurate I am.


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Mar 13, 2021)

*NOBODY KNOWS.*


----------

